# First Submissions



## theorphan (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello all,
I was wondering what are some good places to submit fiction work (short story type Fantasy, Sci-Fi, or Thriller mainly) to get published.  I am looking to maybe get a short story or two published, I just haven't had much experience in that part of the writing world.  Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## felix (Jan 24, 2012)

In terms of first publication, and in the case of fantasy and sci-fi, I'd recommend sending some of your short stories off to literary magazines for publication. There are plenty of them dealing on those genres, and some of them pay alright, considering the length of the pieces.

If you were looking to publish a novel via the traditional route, then I suggest getting the Writer's & Artists' Yearbook and looking for a literary agent to represent you.


----------



## WriterJohnB (Jan 24, 2012)

Here's a site with listings of magazines and anthologies accepting short story submissions.  Ralan.com - Home Page

Take care,

JohnB


----------



## j.w.olson (Jan 24, 2012)

Also check out Duotrope for a listing of publishers (short stories, poems, etc).


----------



## theorphan (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you guys for your help.  I knew I would get help if I came on here


----------

